# Stolen Bike



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

White/Blue Specialized Tarmac w/ Ritchey WCS white stem/carbon bar combo, look pedals, DA shifters/derailleurs. Was packed in a Serfas travel case. Truck was stolen from the SeaTac Radisson and cleaned out. I have let several of the LBS's know and have not seen anything come up on craigs list or ebay yet, but thought I would throw the word out.


----------

